

The Trader Joe's Lesson: How to Pay a Living Wage and Still Make Money in Retail - gruseom
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/03/the-trader-joes-lesson-how-to-pay-a-living-wage-and-still-make-money-in-retail/274322/

======
teeja
_... proving that lower-level employees can be assets whose skills improve the
bottom-line as well...._

That was proven long, long ago. Somebody forgot.

------
socalnate1
In-N-Out Burger has a similar strategy in the fast food market.

